# Wednesday Memory Lane



## detroitbike (May 5, 2021)

Ist pix


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 5, 2021)

About time ! (Lol)


----------



## John Gailey (May 5, 2021)

Game On!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 5, 2021)

THANKS FOR THE PICS ,WOW YES ITS A BOUT THE TIME LYNN AND
 I WOULD ARRIVE TO ,


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 5, 2021)

What a beautiful Schwinn juvenile 20'' prewar bike*!* how much???


----------



## John G04 (May 5, 2021)

Wow looks awesome already! Hows the weather, was raining for 200 miles coming from pa


----------



## stoney (May 5, 2021)

Do you know how much the 20" Cadillac is? Thanks, Ray


----------



## detroitbike (May 5, 2021)

Very brisk
More


----------



## detroitbike (May 5, 2021)

stoney said:


> Do you know how much the 20" Cadillac is? Thanks, Ray




Sold


----------



## stoney (May 5, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Sold



Thanks, not surprised. Looks like a great little bike.


----------



## detroitbike (May 5, 2021)

More


----------



## John Gailey (May 5, 2021)

I'm already kickin' myself in the "A" for not getting there early.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 5, 2021)

Anyone have a price on the Colson with the two speed?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2021)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Anyone have a price on the Colson with the two speed?
> 
> View attachment 1404954



That's Pete's and its a keeper.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 5, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> That's Pete's and its a keeper



Had to ask.  Hopefully I will be there Friday.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2021)

More:


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2021)

That Clubman Conti is unreal. $240?


----------



## jungleterry (May 5, 2021)

wow lots of folks there already ,love it ,see you all in the morning .


----------



## BatWaves (May 5, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> More
> I’m interested in the black ranger if anyone is will to help a brother out...


----------



## BatWaves (May 5, 2021)

Is the Black Ranger yours Detroitbike?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2021)

Today’s purchases:


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2021)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> What a beautiful Schwinn juvenile 20'' prewar bike*!* how much???



Sold right away. Already gone.


----------



## ronlon (May 5, 2021)

What happened to nobody allowed on site before Thursday morning????


----------



## stezell (May 5, 2021)

ronlon said:


> What happened to nobody allowed on site before Thursday morning????



Lisa said $20 on top of space price Wednesday.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 5, 2021)

We pay the $20 dolla


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 5, 2021)

this photo makes me think of some sort of schoolyard carnage from 1955. just needs a few flattened students in the mix.


----------



## John G04 (May 5, 2021)

Few more pics. The black ranger appeared repainted awhile ago and was 3,600


----------

